# Uber vehicle requirements



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

How does Uber come up with Uber Vehicle requirements for Select or other categories?
For example, the all new Cadillac model
( never seen before )
XT4 should be on the list of Select vehicles.
2019 Lexus NK
2019 Toyota Rav4 completely redesigned
Do they have an option for recommendations, if so can you share the link or advise. Thank you


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

You have to go to your local HUB and have them add your car if it's not on the list.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Risab1981 said:


> You have to go to your local HUB and have them add your car if it's not on the list.


Problem is I haven't bought the vehicle yet so I cannot bring it to them for show. 
All of the 3 vehicles above are on the table dont want to risk buying without knowing whether it can be added to the Select list.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh. Then go there and ask them if they will add it once you get it. I don't think it will be a problem if it's a Luxury brand. Depending on your market I would not count on a Rav4 to be added. It certainly wouldn't work here in Seattle.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

An Escalade is only X in the NJ market.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> How does Uber come up with Uber Vehicle requirements for Select or other categories?


The same way the come up with the local price...

Someone thinks it's a good idea and writes it down, then we all suffer for that decision.

But select cars arn't all they are cracked up to be, most select drivers can't get a majority of their rides to be select,

Select vehicles also age out of select LONG before cars age out of X.

The end result is that you have a MUCH more expensive car and not very long to utilize it for ride-sharing, on top of that it's a complete roll of the dice as to how long you'll be able to use it for select.

I'm all for recommending instead you look into a Sienna minivan that has 5 or so years left on the Scruber and Gryft platforms instead.

XL and reliable, not terrible on the fuel economy either.

For most markets i'd say 2011-2013
For orlando i'd say 2008-2010


----------

